# Passport rules



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Off to Francer two weeks next weekend.
passport up to date.
What are current re-entry requirements,
We are using tunnel for first time.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Same as before show your passport enter! 

They look at them more intensely on way back in. Sometimes they rub stuff over your hands, footwell and steeing wheel as well.

Greenie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mees, please confirm that you are talking 'pet passport. :lol: 

tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Re-entry to the UK with a Pet.

Visit a European Vet between 24 hours and five days before the Eurotunnel departure time.

They will treat your pet against Tapeworm and record the treatment, time and date on page 16 'Echinococcus Treatment' in the Pet Passport.

They will also examine the Pet and should record that on page 28 'Clinical Examination'

Make sure they have recorded the correct date as Custom Control will not allow re-entry unless the Passport is correct.

Have a look at this site - www.dogtravelblog.co.uk - for a detailed account with maps and diagrams of one persons return to the UK using Eurotunnel.

On the Home page, in the 'Contents' section, click on 'The Journey back to the UK'

Here is a Google Maps list of recommended Vets throughout Europe here - http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM

Whichever Vet you use could you let me know details of address, price, opening hours and ease of parking so that I can update the Map.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh sorry didn't realise it was in the pet section!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a few more points that my befuddled mind have come up with - 

Putting a picture of your Dog, if that's what you're taking and bringing back, on page 2 of their Passport is useful for the Border Control Officers to confirm it's identity.

My dog is a Border Collie and looks like one but if the dog is a cross breed, for example Spaniel/Whippet and looks like a Dachshund (ok, that's perhaps going over the top but you know what I mean), then they might have doubts about the identity of the animal.

The Pet Passport Office at Couquelles is on the right hand side, look for sign with a large Paw, and follow signs in to the car park.

Put dogs on a lead and let them relieve themselves in the exercise area adjacent to the Office.

Failure to do so may result in a puddle, or worse, on your side of the Pet Passport Office counter and the only thing you'll have to clear it up will probably be your pocket handkerchief.

Put the dog on an even shorter lead as you enter the Office.

This will stop your dog attacking other dogs or them attacking yours.

A cat's 'miaow' from inside a carrying basket in the Office usually incites pandemonium from all dogs present – as I said - a short lead.

The Passport Officer will take your Pet's Passport and then hand you a device to locate and record your dog's chip.

The location of the chip is noted on page 3 of the Passport – my dog has his chip 'between shoulder blades'.

Scan the correct area and hand back the machine.

If, and it usually is, everything is alright the Officer will ask for your vehicle registration number and then give you a sticker to put in your windscreen.

If you don't display the sticker and Border Control Officers spot your dog they may take umbrage and search your vehicle – which might be a bit awkward as you thought you might get away with a few extra litres of wine and ciggies.

After leaving the Pet Passport Office go to, and through, the Check-In booths and you're on your way home – QED!


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Can anyone confirm that dogs have to have a clinical examination to re enter the UK.
Do some vets do it, and others not bother.

We have been takings our dogs to France since Pets Passports started. No one has ever looked at the clinical examination page on the dogs passports. I know this as a fact as one of the passports has been full on the clinical examination page and our vets have been issuing us with a written report, which no one at the tunnel has asked to see.

I assume the vets want to do it as it is a cost item.

It upsets our dogs, Maisie sits and shivers and puts up with it, whilst there is no way that anyone is going to stick a thermometer up Caspers bum. We now have to muzzle him, as although his is all mouth and no trousers ( he no longer has anything to hide in his trousers, if you know what I mean), it is not fair to expect the vet to put up with his nonsense.

As he is nearly 2 years old its about time you all had another picture of him.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have been taking our dogs (only one now unfortunately) to and from Spain ever since the passports were introduced, never had an examination of them ever, just flea and worming treatment, now just worming.

If the vets you have used in the past insist on this change the vet.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

I went to see a vet in Southern Spain re having the passport stamped before our next trip back. The 5 day rule now makes it possible to get it done down here and not in France.
No appointment needed.
No charge! only for medication.
Cost 35 euros in France last time and I had my own medication.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

leseduts said:


> Can anyone confirm that dogs have to have a clinical examination to re enter the UK.
> Do some vets do it, and others not bother.
> 
> We have been takings our dogs to France since Pets Passports started. No one has ever looked at the clinical examination page on the dogs passports. I know this as a fact as one of the passports has been full on the clinical examination page and our vets have been issuing us with a written report, which no one at the tunnel has asked to see.
> ...


I've now stuck a post-it on the clinical examination page saying "pas necessaire". I'm pretty sure the clinical examination is for animals being transported in crates on aeroplanes etc.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

vet in Ardres, in March , checked ours over, took temperature and listened to dogs chest, then gave worm tablets, supplied by us, took all of 15 minutes. 30 euros.

John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow was examined by the vet this time checked his heart and gave him a once over

first time a vet has even looked at him other than to hand me a tablet to give him

Must check his passport as I think they still signed to the effect that he was in good health

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Vet in Etaples charged €34 last week for a thorough examination and a tablet encased in chocolate.

We were in and out in less than five minutes without an appointment.

The Vet listened to the dog's heart for a least a minute and told us that he, the dog, was 'sportif' - fit as a fiddle. 

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We used the new vet in La Mailleraye sur Seine last week (virtually beside the aire), charged €15 plus cost of medication (€6 for a small dog). Examination was of the usual basic "heart, lungs and teeth" variety with a worming pill administered afterwards (dog somewhat miffed that it was administered without the usual pate "appetiser"). 8)

See here for details:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-127298-.html


----------

